# Uber app hijacking my music, started on Super-bowl Sunday 2020



## Big Birtha (Feb 4, 2020)

I have a Bluetooth stereo built for use with my iPhone. On Super-bowl Sunday my Uber app began hijacking my music! If I am playing music and trying to listen to Uber navigation at the same time the app will interrupt my music to tell me my next turn. Not only does it interrupt but then I can only hear the second half of the instructions. If I start with my music paused then the app will give me the first direction and then un-pauses my music only to begin interrupting it again. The only way I can listen to navigation through my stereo now is to turn the stereo off and then, somehow, the app alone will come through my car speakers. I completely uninstalled both my Spotify and Uber apps and reinstalled them, no help. I turned off and restarted my phone, no help! Does anyone know why this all of a sudden started happening??? I am so annoyed!!!


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

For me just recently Uber is pausing my Pandora. Lyft use to do something similar where it reduces the music volume and only way to bring it back to normal is pausing and starting your music.


----------



## Big Birtha (Feb 4, 2020)

I actually had a passenger ask me to put music on and had to tell him that I couldn’t and I don’t know why! Very uncomfortable!!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Rookies. 

Mute the navigation, its annoying as hell.


----------



## Big Birtha (Feb 4, 2020)

I am not sure that I appreciate being called a rookie, everyone has to start somewhere, but I do appreciate the advice. Maybe I will try that.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Big Birtha said:


> I actually had a passenger ask me to put music on and had to tell him that I couldn't and I don't know why! Very uncomfortable!!


None of my radio stations work other than some Spanish ones and KLOVE.....lol

If my Pandora fails, I'm done.


----------



## Big Birtha (Feb 4, 2020)

XLnoGas said:


> None of my radio stations work other than some Spanish ones and KLOVE.....lol
> 
> If my Pandora fails, I'm done.


I hope that Uber fixes this issue! It's a lot to ask to not be able to listen to your music when you're spending so much time in your car!!! Not to mention having unsatisfied passengers over something completely out of your control!!! I work really hard to make my passengers experience a positive one!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Big Birtha said:


> I have a Bluetooth stereo built for use with my iPhone. On Super-bowl Sunday my Uber app began hijacking my music! If I am playing music and trying to listen to Uber navigation at the same time the app will interrupt my music to tell me my next turn. Not only does it interrupt but then I can only hear the second half of the instructions. If I start with my music paused then the app will give me the first direction and then un-pauses my music only to begin interrupting it again. The only way I can listen to navigation through my stereo now is to turn the stereo off and then, somehow, the app alone will come through my car speakers. I completely uninstalled both my Spotify and Uber apps and reinstalled them, no help. I turned off and restarted my phone, no help! Does anyone know why this all of a sudden started happening??? I am so annoyed!!!


Some drivers love uber/Lyft turn-by-turn navigation instructions.
I prefer not to here that BS. 
If I was a pax I would ask nicely to have it muted.



XLnoGas said:


> None of my radio stations work other than some Spanish ones and KLOVE.....lol
> 
> If my Pandora fails, I'm done.


Pandora. Forgot we ever listened to them.
I quit in 2007 when every 3rd song they played a song nowhere in your playlist but wanted you to pay & you could only skip so many songs before you were forced to listen to randomly selected music &#127925;.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Big Birtha said:


> I have a Bluetooth stereo built for use with my iPhone. On Super-bowl Sunday my Uber app began hijacking my music! If I am playing music and trying to listen to Uber navigation at the same time the app will interrupt my music to tell me my next turn. Not only does it interrupt but then I can only hear the second half of the instructions. If I start with my music paused then the app will give me the first direction and then un-pauses my music only to begin interrupting it again. The only way I can listen to navigation through my stereo now is to turn the stereo off and then, somehow, the app alone will come through my car speakers. I completely uninstalled both my Spotify and Uber apps and reinstalled them, no help. I turned off and restarted my phone, no help! Does anyone know why this all of a sudden started happening??? I am so annoyed!!!


Use Spotify and zuber won't interrupt. I call it Zuber because it's Zoo or Circus


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

You should be outputting your turn-by-turn directions to an earpiece instead of through the speakers. This allows the customer, and yourself, to enjoy uninterrupted music played during the entire ride. If you cannot output to two different sources from your phone, and you probably can’t without hacking it a bit, you should consider simply playing a station on the radio or using a second Bluetooth device such as a tablet to play music while your phone handles driving directions in your ear exclusively.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Some drivers love uber/Lyft turn-by-turn navigation instructions.
> I prefer not to here that BS.
> If I was a pax I would ask nicely to have it muted.
> 
> ...


I have my station pretty well filtered now. Luminox artist based radio station. Then like/dislike whatever comes next. I've taken screenshots of every random song I like, so now I'll just download and stop paying $5/month &#128522;


----------



## The Devil (Nov 7, 2019)

Big Birtha said:


> I have a Bluetooth stereo built for use with my iPhone. On Super-bowl Sunday my Uber app began hijacking my music! If I am playing music and trying to listen to Uber navigation at the same time the app will interrupt my music to tell me my next turn. Not only does it interrupt but then I can only hear the second half of the instructions. If I start with my music paused then the app will give me the first direction and then un-pauses my music only to begin interrupting it again. The only way I can listen to navigation through my stereo now is to turn the stereo off and then, somehow, the app alone will come through my car speakers. I completely uninstalled both my Spotify and Uber apps and reinstalled them, no help. I turned off and restarted my phone, no help! Does anyone know why this all of a sudden started happening??? I am so annoyed!!!


I understand your frustration. The app has dealt with glitchy things at times. And if it's not Uber it's Lyft. Right now, like how you mentioned, the latest update causes sound to be paused (idk/idc about navigation, I have that muted). I use Spotify. What I do for the mean time is just cause Siri to pop up, and then my music returns. Do this before you roll out and you should be good with music til the next ping. With nav, I would keep it muted til the bug is fixed. Hope that helps &#127482;&#127480;


----------



## BlackLuxGL (Jun 11, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> You should be outputting your turn-by-turn directions to an earpiece instead of through the speakers.


headphones/buds/earpiece whatever -- illegal except I guess in ONE ear only. just want to explicitly point that out.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

BlackLuxGL said:


> headphones/buds/earpiece whatever -- illegal except I guess in ONE ear only. just want to explicitly point that out.


*AN EARPIECE*


----------



## BlackLuxGL (Jun 11, 2018)

BlackLuxGL said:


> headphones/buds/earpiece whatever -- illegal except I guess in ONE ear only. just want to explicitly point that out.


*"just want to explicitly point that out"*


----------

